# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  WIND: δωρεάν υπηρεσίες επικοινωνίας για την εφαρμογή Ηλεκτρονικού Συστήματος Διαχείρισης Κρουσμάτων Covid-19 του ΕΟΔΥ

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Η WIND Ελλάς επεκτείνει την στήριξή της στον Εθνικό Οργανισμό Δημόσιας Υγείας (ΕΟΔΥ) και σε συνέχεια της στήριξης ως αποκλειστικός τηλεπικοινωνιακός πάροχος των Κινητών Ομάδων Υγείας, συμμετέχει ενεργά στη λειτουργία του ηλεκτρονικού συστήματος διαχείρισης συμβάντων του δικτύου των ΚΟΜΥ, παρέχοντας υπηρεσίες επικοινωνίας. 

Η νέα πρωτοποριακή ηλεκτρονική εφαρμογή διαχείρισης επιτρέπει στα κλιμάκια των Κινητών Μονάδων Υγείας να εντοπίζουν άμεσα και με ασφάλεια πιθανά ή ύποπτα κρούσματα κορωνοϊού (COVID-19), που εισέρχονται στη χώρα από τα χερσαία σύνορα. Με ειδικά tablets τα μέλη των ΚΟΜΥ θερμομετρούν όσους επιθυμούν να περάσουν τα ελληνικά σύνορα και σκανάρουν τον κωδικό QR του εντύπου που επιβάλλεται να συμπληρώσουν πριν την είσοδο τους (PLF – Passenger Locator Form). Όλα τα στοιχεία καταχωρούνται και στέλνονται σε πραγματικό χρόνο στο κέντρο πληροφοριών του ΕΟΔΥ, όπου και επεξεργάζονται. 

Με τη βοήθεια αλγόριθμου κρίνεται αν κάποιος θα πρέπει να υποβληθεί σε δειγματοληπτικό έλεγχο. Αν τα αποτελέσματα του δειγματοληπτικού ελέγχου βγουν θετικά, το λογισμικό ενημερώνει σε πραγματικό χρόνο το μητρώο ασθενών με COVID-19 και  εντοπίζεται εύκολα και γρήγορα ο ασθενής.

Εκτιμάται ότι με το νέο πρόγραμμα, ο χρόνος της διαδικασίας του τεστ μειώνεται κατά 90%, δηλαδή στο ένα λεπτό από τα περίπου πέντε λεπτά που διαρκούσε αρχικά. Μέχρι πρότινος, η καταχώρηση των στοιχείων των τουριστών γινόταν χειρόγραφα, γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι ήταν χρονοβόρα και με κίνδυνο λαθών στην καταγραφή των στοιχείων. 

Να σημειωθεί, ότι μέχρι σήμερα οι κινητές ομάδες του ΕΟΔΥ έχουν πραγματοποιήσει συνολικά 5.000 αποστολές και 100.000 τεστ πανελλαδικά.

Η πρωτοβουλία αυτή της WIND αποτελεί μέρος των δράσεων για την «επόμενη μέρα» και έρχεται να προστεθεί σε όλες αυτές που υλοποίησε η εταιρεία κατά τη διάρκεια ισχύος των περιοριστικών μέτρων κατά της εξάπλωσης του COVID-19. Η εταιρεία από την πρώτη στιγμή έθεσε σε εφαρμογή ολοκληρωμένο σχέδιο δράσεων τόσο για την ασφάλεια και την υγεία των εργαζομένων της όσο και για την φροντίδα των πελατών της και του κοινωνικού συνόλου.

----------

